# Best Looking R33 GTR <Pictures Collection>



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

i want to get a R33 GTR
just wondering what you guys think makes an R33 GTR good looking..
to be honest. i don't think they are good looking to begin with...but CAN WE MAKE IT ???????

post pics of a R33 GTR that u think it looks the BEST !
thx


----------



## TP_ (Jan 18, 2008)

I don't either like the R33 GT-R original look, in my opinion it needs some body kit styling to look good/really good.
Here's a few i really like, the one on top is my own ride photoshopped into white from red (it's at the moment being resprayed to white).


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

ah thats the picture i couldnt find

that nur coloured 33 is my all time favourite!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

my favourite from our car list


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm not a big fan of the R33 either, but the pics of the 400R that Matty has posted are absolutely stunning.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Min-e said:


> I'm not a big fan of the R33 either, but the pics of the 400R that Matty has posted are absolutely stunning.


its a 400r replica


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

I reckon Cliff J's R33 is one of the best i have seen around for ages now.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

TP_ said:


>


If that is photoshopped that is a EXTREMELY good photoshop it's so hard to turn something white, you got the original pic?



Madden said:


> I reckon Cliff J's R33 is one of the best i have seen around for ages now.


I agreem take a leaf from his book, but don't put some 400r arches on though!:chairshot


----------



## djdarer (Jun 11, 2007)

imo the r 33 gtr is the best looking... take a look at aferx`s 33, a fine example and no need for a big bodykit, keep it clean and tidy looking


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

djdarer said:


> imo the r 33 gtr is the best looking... take a look at aferx`s 33, a fine example and no need for a big bodykit, keep it clean and tidy looking


Thanks mate nice one i agree the R33 doesn't have to be over the top to look good keep it simple here's my 50 pence worth


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

aferx said:


> Thanks mate nice one i agree the R33 doesn't have to be over the top to look good keep it simple here's my 50 pence worth


+1  (edit - sorry for huge picture)


----------



## lee. (Sep 8, 2004)

Madden said:


> I reckon Cliff J's R33 is one of the best i have seen around for ages now.


i agree :thumbsup: Im using his as inspiration for mine


----------



## TP_ (Jan 18, 2008)

LiamGTR said:


> If that is photoshopped that is a EXTREMELY good photoshop it's so hard to turn something white, you got the original pic?
> I agreem take


Yeah i have it here:


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Madden said:


> I reckon Cliff J's R33 is one of the best i have seen around for ages now.





LiamGTR said:


> If that is photoshopped that is a EXTREMELY good photoshop it's so hard to turn something white, you got the original pic?
> 
> 
> I agreem take a leaf from his book, but don't put some 400r arches on though!:chairshot


Jamie, Thanks mate, I feed you a roast dinner and you compliment my car, good trade, good trade 

Liam, still under debate my friend, still thinking about it 

Here are pictures of my 33, with and without the 400R arches


----------



## TP_ (Jan 18, 2008)

+1 on the Arches! My will have them on in a few months!


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

With the R33 GT-R, you have two options. Either remain close to the original styling and emphasise certain points, or go for something unqiue. I chose the former, while Matt J's R33 is the finest example of the latter I have ever seen.

Here's my ex-missile, with both wheel sets.


----------



## lee. (Sep 8, 2004)

TP_ said:


> Yeah i have it here:


im sorry mate, but you are doing your car an injustice. It is absolutely beautiful in red as it is and very rare. Mines white and after seeing yours considering spraying it red. Could i have the colour code please? And some more pics aswell please


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

I think the R33 GTR looks great in standard form, wheels really make a difference.

Aferx car is awesome with the polished wheels fitted.

Here is a picture of mine on the move....


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Heres one of mine.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## TP_ (Jan 18, 2008)

This thread seems to have mutaded to a "Show your Skyline" thread.

lee: The color is a fully custom, so there's unfortunately no color code.


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Best looking R33 ive seen? Gotta be this one :nervous:


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Here's some R33's i think are really nice


----------



## lee. (Sep 8, 2004)

aferx said:


> Here's some R33's i think are really nice


anymore pics of the LM? Im loving the LM/white wheel combo


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

sorry that's the only one i have it does look Very nice though


----------



## djdarer (Jun 11, 2007)

that lm 33 is very nice.. i would love to see a 33 in vauxhalls arden blue i love that colour


----------



## lee. (Sep 8, 2004)

djdarer said:


> that lm 33 is very nice.. i would love to see a 33 in vauxhalls arden blue i love that colour


vauxall arden blue?? not seen it. Any pics? im up for a respray after xmas


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Personally I like an aggressive looking car. Clean and simple is great but I prefer these below.......


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## range (Sep 10, 2007)

my old car


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

this one is sick


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

imho I think Aferx's 33 is one of the best I've seen... Keeping the look as Nissan made it but some decent mods to really make it stand out.

Also the Bee-R 33 on the other end of the scale... Totally bonkers but so aggresive and purposeful. (I'm also really liking the blue 33 in Cliff's post ).

A couple that spring to mind... I'm sure theres others I'll think of .


----------



## djdarer (Jun 11, 2007)

lee. said:


> vauxall arden blue?? not seen it. Any pics? im up for a respray after xmas


lee its the colour blue the corsa/astra and vectra vxr`s come in


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

mmm 400r at Fuji race day


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

loving the color of this one mmmmm


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Here is one of my old LM


----------



## Multics (Apr 27, 2008)

Jim-lm: 2nd picture, is that the road coming down from Portland going to Weymouth? 
Nice LM btw


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

aferx said:


> loving the color of this one mmmmm


Good call, stunning colour for the R33 GTR :thumbsup:


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Really like this one.. 








[/URL][/IMG]

And this one, 400R.... 








[/URL][/IMG]

:thumbsup:


----------



## Peter R32 (Jun 24, 2008)

Not really a R33 Fan but this is 

Pepijn


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

i hate you all for this thread!! Febuary can't come quick enough!!!!!


----------



## javadini (Apr 23, 2009)

i just bought this, its gotta be the best one hehe


----------



## javadini (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## djdarer (Jun 11, 2007)

javadini said:


>


what seat is that... bmw m3?


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

looks audi a3


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

here are a couple of nice ones from Global:

























Auto Selects is pretty too:


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

:squintdan


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

so in conclusion, the 400R is the most popular conversion ?
thanks for posting all the pictures so fast guys !!!!!
if u have more....keep them coming....


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)




----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

djdarer said:


> what seat is that... bmw m3?


Javadini, 

Thats one of my old cars, did you buy if off a footballer?


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

My personal favorites


----------



## javadini (Apr 23, 2009)

yes mate ! i bought it off a footballer, top guy he was


----------



## lee. (Sep 8, 2004)

some fantastic r33's here. Lets have some more LM's  Quick question, Is the LM paint (code BT2) a solid colour or is it a metallic??


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

lee. said:


> some fantastic r33's here. Lets have some more LM's  Quick question, Is the LM paint (code BT2) a solid colour or is it a metallic??


Yes mate the paint code is (BT2) and the colour is champion blue which is a solid colour.

It's the same colour colsonic use i belive.

In my first picture you can see my car next to a bay side blue r32 which is a metallic on page 3 post 35.


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Multics said:


> Jim-lm: 2nd picture, is that the road coming down from Portland going to Weymouth?
> Nice LM btw


Yes mate that is at the top of portland by the hotel.


----------



## lee. (Sep 8, 2004)

jim-lm said:


> Yes mate the paint code is (BT2) and the colour is champion blue which is a solid colour.
> 
> It's the same colour colsonic use i belive.
> 
> In my first picture you can see my car next to a bay side blue r32 which is a metallic on page 3 post 35.


Thanks Jim :thumbsup:


----------



## synistrGT-R (Oct 15, 2007)

aferx said:


>


Does anybody know where the vent kit for the oil cooler (on the front bumper) can be sourced?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Matt J´s R33GTR is my favourite R33:


----------



## lee. (Sep 8, 2004)

synistrGT-R said:


> Does anybody know where the vent kit for the oil cooler (on the front bumper) can be sourced?


its a genuine nissan part i believe. I think i know where to find the part number if you want it? I wonder how much it costs

edit to say... heres the nissan part numbers. The front and side pieces come together 6225497S04 
alternate: 6225497S00


----------



## leon (Dec 1, 2005)

My old GTR


----------



## EPRacing (Jul 3, 2007)

My Old GTR's


----------



## LRP (Aug 30, 2008)

White and black looks very clean like it alot , im in too minds how far to take the look of mine very tame at moment but next year i plan to make some changes .... 


BenGTR said:


> And here is mine
> white wheels
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

This is mine with stickers on (now off):clap: 

Liquid Metal me thinks


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

This car is the reason i chose a R33 GTR,the member is on here im sure he will be along to make a comment.

IMO the besy combination on a white R33 GTR, 19" TE37's :thumbsup:


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

19;s on a GTR just no imo


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Couple of shots of my own car !!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

Heres some of mine with different wheels on that ive had over the years:


















white 5 spokes:










some more i like:

http://www.r.barron.btinternet.co.uk/sky/sky_front2.jpg
http://www.gtrblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/nismo-r33-gtr-lm-001.jpg
estate anyone? - http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3122/3230738415_d77425beed.jpg
http://carphotos.cardomain.com/ride_images/3/1918/901/29792950103_large.jpg
http://carphotos.cardomain.com/ride_images/2/3600/501/21497750055_large.jpg


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

EvolutionVI said:


> Matt J´s R33GTR is my favourite R33


I remember that pic, taken at the Wiggin Tree meet summer '07, looked really good, the wing is a bit marmite though, it nearly cut my head off when we were looking in the boot at the prototype LED rear lights. 

Here's a few more of Matt's car





































And my favourite shot with the original wing and Nismo blade










While I'm here I'l throw a couple of mine into the mix, no way best looking but standard and clean I think.


----------



## synistrGT-R (Oct 15, 2007)

lee. said:


> its a genuine nissan part i believe. I think i know where to find the part number if you want it? I wonder how much it costs
> 
> edit to say... heres the nissan part numbers. The front and side pieces come together 6225497S04
> alternate: 6225497S00


Thank you...


----------



## Jobi Joba (Apr 19, 2004)

I just love mine...


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice rims what are the bbs?


----------



## w33bob (Nov 17, 2009)

LRP said:


> And here is mine
> white wheels


That is stunning sits so well, any more pics with the white wheels?


----------



## LRP (Aug 30, 2008)

w33bob said:


> That is stunning sits so well, any more pics with the white wheels?


cheers mate ,,

































that enough for you mate:blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

My baby with the legend in the background :thumbsup:










Mick doing a gentle launch :nervous:


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

On sale on Pistonheads not long ago yeah? or there was one just like it, color, wheels even sun strip.


----------



## LRP (Aug 30, 2008)

Mikeydinho said:


> On sale on Pistonheads not long ago yeah? or there was one just like it, color, wheels even sun strip.


nope not mine owned it over year and a half now


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

new contender from Nismo fest


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

That's my kind of car Matty, good call


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

Very nice....would love to see the specs on that car


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Cliff J said:


> That's my kind of car Matty, good call


Notice there is no 400r aches Cliff looks better without:thumbsup: very happy you decided not to go through with it.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

LRP said:


> nope not mine owned it over year and a half now


There was one for sale in west sussex on pistonheads not long ago. Hope no one was trying to shift your car then:nervous: as they must be twins!!!


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey Matt,that red r33 soooooooo needs a carbon cooling panel. :thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Yeah I was thinking that too


More pics if it under Newera nismo pics in gallery


----------



## R34 (Feb 18, 2003)

djdarer said:


> imo the r 33 gtr is the best looking... take a look at aferx`s 33, a fine example and no need for a big bodykit, keep it clean and tidy looking


I agree
As I went through all the pics in this thread everytime I saw an example I liked it was stock or close to it with big wheels


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

Got to be the R33 400R... This was my replica with the arches


----------



## GETREAL (Jul 6, 2005)

Some really nice 33GTR's here!!!
There are many threads showing nice 33GTR's, but what the heck, here is mine (again!!!) ...





































Love the look of many of the cars shown in this thread.
But I am a true believer of 'LESS IS BEST'.....


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

*MNP R33GTR*

Heres mine






























































[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

DazGTR said:


> Got to be the R33 400R... This was my replica with the arches


Cool ! These are the wheels Ive got too. Where they fitted to all the 400Rs ?


----------



## ANDY GTR (Jul 18, 2008)

heres a couple of mine.


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

Jimbostir said:


> Cool ! These are the wheels Ive got too. Where they fitted to all the 400Rs ?


They are mate LMGT1s but mine were finished without the polished lip :thumbsup: Rarer than hens teeth too


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

matty32 said:


> new contender from Nismo fest



i think this wins hands down !!!


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

*Hens Teeth!!*

The wheels have still got the original RAYS ENGINEERING stickers on the insides!







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## GTR33-MP (Dec 29, 2004)

keeping it simple...


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Couple of mine 


Whoever has the red r33 nearer the front of this thread do NOT turn your car into one of the most common colours from one of the most rare! 








[/IMG]


























It is very easy to spoil an r33 but alot of these on the thread so far are stunning!!


----------



## Mr HYDE (Nov 13, 2007)

this is mine 33


----------



## LRP (Aug 30, 2008)

Mr HYDE said:


> this is mine 33


stunning not usually a fan of graphics BUT they set it off really well ..:clap:


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

my baby


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

cleethorpes said:


> my baby


wow, that's an unusual color, looks stunning mate


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Mr HYDE said:


> this is mine 33


superb....


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Nigel-Power said:


> wow, that's an unusual color, looks stunning mate


it's plain old LM blue, but autobmc have a magic camera !!


----------



## Hore34 (Dec 12, 2007)

Jobi Joba said:


> I just love mine...


HOT R33 GTR


----------



## KING (Jul 10, 2002)

*My first R33*

http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/7903/oldcar1.jpg

:thumbsup:


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

KING said:


> http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/7903/oldcar1.jpg
> 
> :thumbsup:


not worked mate


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

There you go


----------



## Lars-GT-R33 (Mar 8, 2008)

My GTR;


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

MacGTR said:


> There you go


sweet:thumbsup:


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

Are those 18" or 19" wheels?


----------



## Lars-GT-R33 (Mar 8, 2008)

They are 9,5 x 19.


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

matty32 said:


> new contender from Nismo fest


:bowdown1:so tempted to go for a beeR style blade now


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

Lars-GT-R33 said:


> They are 9,5 x 19.


how much is it lowered? Looks awesome:bowdown1:


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Well here's 'THE' best looking R33GTR IMO, and its all mine :chuckle:


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

That Is quite nice.


----------



## Lars-GT-R33 (Mar 8, 2008)

DazGTR said:


> how much is it lowered? Looks awesome:bowdown1:


It is lowered with AST sportlineI coilovers. (astsuspension.com) And I think is is lowered about 4 cm.

Thanks very much. The car is just how I like it, clean, low and fast!


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

Bandit said:


> Well here's 'THE' best looking R33GTR IMO, and its all mine :chuckle:


Not argue with you there mate saw the BANZAI issue gotta be one of the best ive seen and yes ive voted for your car in BANZAIs car of the year:thumbsup:


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

DazGTR said:


> Not argue with you there mate saw the BANZAI issue gotta be one of the best ive seen and yes ive voted for your car in BANZAIs car of the year:thumbsup:



Nice one mate :thumbsup: :bowdown1:
















Anyone else want to vote then please feel free :chuckle: (beers n bribes will be in the post :chuckle


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

Lars-GT-R33 said:


> It is lowered with AST sportlineI coilovers. (astsuspension.com) And I think is is lowered about 4 cm.
> 
> Thanks very much. The car is just how I like it, clean, low and fast!


Its looks awesome stock looking which is what im gonna do :bowdown1:


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

all the R33 GTR looks SICK !~


----------



## synistrGT-R (Oct 15, 2007)

There are some incrediable looking R33s on these pages. I hope is OK that I throw mine in as one of the few here in the USA. 
Got caught rolling to a car show in Dallas, TX








Interior shot








RB26 with a few modifications








One of my favorite shots








Getting checked out at a drift event








Nice piece of tail









Thanks for a great forum with lots of great information and great people


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Awesome mate,see you changed the front end to Auto Select splitter and canards,the toughest combo IMO. :thumbsup:


----------



## synistrGT-R (Oct 15, 2007)

asiasi said:


> Awesome mate,see you changed the front end to Auto Select splitter and canards,the toughest combo IMO. :thumbsup:


Yes sir, that is why i requested the pictures from 7 or 8 months ago. Wanted to see a close-up before I purchased. One of the better choices I have made I think.

Thanks,


----------



## elrodeo666 (Feb 10, 2008)

*A few more of this puppy...*


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

Hore34 said:


> HOT R33 GTR


I agree this car looks Tits! The stance is pure muscle, very aggressive!


----------



## WeaponX (Nov 26, 2010)

synistrGT-R said:


> There are some incrediable looking R33s on these pages. I hope is OK that I throw mine in as one of the few here in the USA.
> 
> Thanks for a great forum with lots of great information and great people


Real nice car. Cool to know another R33 is so close to mine.:smokin:


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

my car


----------



## Mad Maxd (Jun 20, 2004)

*My Ex Mines GTR*

Here is my lovingly self restored GTR which was a Mines demo car in Japan in 1998.














































cheers

Martyn


----------



## Mad Maxd (Jun 20, 2004)

*My old Black R33 GTR*

Here is the GTR I had before my White one which I have now














































cheers

Martyn


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Wow love your old black GTR!

Looks mean


----------



## Hore34 (Dec 12, 2007)

Just want to know has anyone done a 400R rear bumper with TS diffuser??? if it has pic us please.


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

my mate has his name is 323ian on here.

his is the white r33 gtr 400r replica at the start of the thread


----------



## darrose (Dec 29, 2002)

Mine too!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

^^SE37s are the ones!!


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

I personally love this one!:smokin: :chuckle:
Just under 650 bhp, all new HKS electronic controllers, fully forged O5u block, race head, Full R34 leathers, complete one off rear Jun wing


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Mel HKS said:


> I personally love this one!:smokin: :chuckle:
> Just under 650 bhp, all new HKS electronic controllers, fully forged O5u block, race head, Full R34 leathers, complete one off rear Jun wing


It looks nice, but next time don't use pjotos from a Box Brownie !


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

go on then.lol


----------



## John Sowden (Dec 17, 2010)

Bandit!

What colour/finish are the wheels?


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Where can you get those add on to the side skirts?


----------



## dennis waller (Sep 5, 2005)

heres a few pics of mine taken a few months back


----------



## synistrGT-R (Oct 15, 2007)

Mikeydinho said:


> Where can you get those add on to the side skirts?[/QUOTE/]
> These are a custom made piece but I got the idea from the BeeRacing ones I saw on RHD Japans web site.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Mad Maxd said:


> Here is my lovingly self restored GTR which was a Mines demo car in Japan in 1998.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its always nice to have something that come from a japanese tuning company. 
Who put the engine plaque on back to front?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Cliff J said:


> Personally I like an aggressive looking car. Clean and simple is great but I prefer these below.......


ooh that's mine!

Here are some more 





































and finally.......


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice one. Looks good. The only thing that let's it down john, is the pissed N1 bumper vent.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

that's okay, I have CF ones to replace it for next year


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Cool. Why haven't I seen this car yet? I've onmly seen you driving that 4x4 thing!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The car is being tweeked a bit right now  The Chevy will be going up for sale soon so may have to fall back on the R33


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

Fuggles said:


> that's okay, I have CF ones to replace it for next year


wish i'd never sold them


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

A few of mine....


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

nice wheel choice, they are like bandits


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

It was only a matter of time Matt


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Mad Maxd said:


> Here is my lovingly self restored GTR which was a Mines demo car in Japan in 1998.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice ! could be wrong but is that an N1 in the background


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

Bandit said:


> It was only a matter of time Matt


Bandit,

You wouldnt know where to get replacement valaves would you? knowheere does these L shape 90 jobbers....


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Try Matty32 or Coordsport. They would be my first port of call


----------



## familyhorse (May 10, 2007)

It's stunning!!!!


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

have you still got it?


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

Cleethorpes..
Hell yeah. and with a stripped enginebay at the moment.
how about yours? did you get it fixed, or what?


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

she hasn't left the garage for 6 months. got all the parts to finish but am waiting for better weather. a nice little pic will be up in a moment.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

seems to have gone a bit grainy when I rotated it, oh well !


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## JayJay (Apr 19, 2010)

If i must 










i love this next picture of my car 










Ill get some pictures soon when its clean


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Liking the rear wing Justin!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

That white 33 with the Auto Select bits is awesome:smokin:. Can't wait to get mine sorted.


----------



## Crone (Oct 15, 2010)

*My R*

Just thought I would put some pics of my R33 GTR up. Any comments are welcome. (Sorry about the crap pics)


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

matty32 said:


>


Now Thats the Shit! Point Blank, that Sled is talkin to ya now.


----------



## mammaryman (Jun 11, 2005)

Seeing as Mikey has shown his elitist card a few posts ahead......here's mine :chairshot


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

I dont wana sound like a scrooge as i must come across like that:chuckle: but the thread is best looking R33 Picture Collection and it get filled again by "go on then heres my car" "heres one of my car" I like the picture threads as you get to see rare or even cars youve not seen before.

Dont get me wrong there all nice but some hardly the best, and before for you say it yes maybe to you yours is the best R33. Please dont take any offence i just wana see some flawless R33. 

Matty that R33 on the drag strip is an awesome photo.

Rant over:chuckle:


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Mikeydinho said:


> I dont wana sound like a scrooge as i must come across like that:chuckle: but the thread is best looking R33 Picture Collection and it get filled again by "go on then heres my car" "heres one of my car" I like the picture threads as you get to see rare or even cars youve not seen before.
> 
> Dont get me wrong there all nice but some hardly the best, and before for you say it yes maybe to you yours is the best R33. Please dont take any offence i just wana see some flawless R33.
> 
> ...


I agree :thumbsup:


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Asiasi, glad you get my point, also car looking good bro, look forward to seeing it at up and coming meets.

Mikey


----------



## JayJay (Apr 19, 2010)

couple of mine now its clean


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

if you got rid of the sticker, that would make it so much nicer IMO


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

^^ plus one on that^^


----------



## JayJay (Apr 19, 2010)

One side has gone already guys  its getting there


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Yawn same car.......another failed thread. If Carling did the best looking R33 picture thread it wouldnt be this.


----------



## Crone (Oct 15, 2010)

*..*

I think this thread is awesome, great to see so many R33 GTR's.

Who says that just because you don't think its the best looking R33 GTR its not?
People are entitled to their own opinions!

I think half the R33 GTR's people think are 'the best' are ugly as shit, but thats my opinion.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Crone said:


> I think this thread is awesome, great to see so many R33 GTR's.
> 
> Who says that just because you don't think its the best looking R33 GTR its not?
> People are entitled to their own opinions!
> ...


Crone read my post at the top of this page


----------



## Dizz (Aug 25, 2007)

*::*

more pictures please ...


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Just realised my mate Neil Wrenn's UK Time attack R33 GTR hasn't featured on here, and IMO it should


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Yup thats nice cliff, almost looks like yours.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Mikeydinho said:


> Yup thats nice cliff, almost looks like yours.


Mine's not as aggressive as that, and neither do I have carbon doors, graphics or a BGW!!!


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Just wanted you to put a pic up of your car, make my johnson go funny:chuckle:

Guess cuz yours is white and so is his, and the wheels :chuckle:


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Mikeydinho said:


> Just wanted you to put a pic up of your car, make my johnson go funny:chuckle:
> 
> Guess cuz yours is white and so is his, and the wheels :chuckle:


Funnily enough, his wheels in the picture are also my old Rota GTR's, and I now wear the R888s from his car too in his picture, talk about keeping it in the family :chuckle:


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

well when in Rome:nervous::chuckle:

Wonder what you can swap next


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

That TA car is long gone, broken and stripped of all it's parts sadly, memories are all that's left to swap now


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Shame, another good car bits the dust.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Sorry for bump but i LOVE THIS THREAD!


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Feb 23, 2011)

This thread has made up my mind as to what car we will be looking for......some stunning examples shown & wonderful pics too :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Cliff J said:


> that looks gorgeous :smokin:


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

Here is mine how it looked 2010, this year will be slighty different


----------



## GT-R Marius (May 19, 2009)

What the hell:clap:

Thats what i call big turbo:thumbsup:

Gt47?


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Bolle said:


> Here is mine how it looked 2010, this year will be slighty different


What a small turbo , Whats your plan for this year?


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

GT-R Marius said:


> What the hell:clap:
> 
> Thats what i call big turbo:thumbsup:
> 
> Gt47?


Its only a GT4202R


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

.::TopSky::. said:


> What a small turbo , Whats your plan for this year?


Well, when everything is finished will I tell, untill then you have to wait


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Bolle said:


> Well, when everything is finished will I tell, untill then you have to wait


Are you posting a project thread?

Kan inte vänta!


----------



## TP_ (Jan 18, 2008)

TopSky, he has a project thread on our Swedish forums.


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

Well, a new thread will started here later on...
On the Swedish forum is there some spec and vids but I have been bad with updates, this will change soon


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Bolle said:


> Well, a new thread will started here later on...
> On the Swedish forum is there some spec and vids but I have been bad with updates, this will change soon


Can you PM me the thread?


----------



## Skylinesusky (Feb 17, 2009)

Holy....this car is sick!!!


----------



## iVeR (Jul 11, 2008)

Skyline.se - Logga in


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

iVeR said:


> Skyline.se - Logga in


Fick pm av Bolle men tack ändå!
Got PM from Bolle thanks anyway!


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Nigel-Power said:


> Cliff J said:
> 
> 
> > that looks gorgeous :smokin:
> ...


----------



## snistr33 (Feb 22, 2011)

Bolle said:


> Here is mine how it looked 2010, this year will be slighty different
> 
> 
> Great looking car. What power is it currently producing?


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

jim-lm said:


> Here is one of my old LM


I will Always remember coming to your house to buy that carbon bonnet off you Jim, and thinking how cool it was that you and your next door neighbour both had gtr's!

Bob
P.s.
I always thought Richard Bells R33 Gtr was pretty cool in that custom colour.

Bob


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

fourtoes said:


> I will Always remember coming to your house to buy that carbon bonnet off you Jim, and thinking how cool it was that you and your next door neighbour both had gtr's!
> 
> Bob
> P.s.
> ...



Hi bob, yeah I do remember you coming for the bonnet, we strapped it down to your trailer.
My neighbour sold his bb R32 not long after you picked up the bonnet.
He now has a pearl white R32 with a hbo full body kit.
Do you have any pictures of your R33 wearing it, the bonnet come from Gary at japsalon and fitted very well.
I was going to paint it the same colour as the car, but changed my mind which is why you took it off me.

Richards dad ownes a paint shop in Guildford, I think the colour was a beautie.
The last time I saw his car he was building the engine with a pair of hks-2835's, was looking good.


----------



## Crone (Oct 15, 2010)

More pics guys! :-D


----------



## synistrGT-R (Oct 15, 2007)

Couple of new pics of mine after the new paint


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

I like thaT!!!

BOB


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

Cheeky few of mine


----------



## davidr32gtr (Aug 13, 2011)

Love that seats on the last picture


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

one thing for sure this thread shows is that the 33 GTR needs aftermarket skirts to really look good....


----------



## Crone (Oct 15, 2010)

dave_gtr said:


> Cheeky few of mine



Can you tell me the specs of you wheels and tyres? 
Bloody nice car man. Keep it up


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

newish one of mine:








]

not driven it since may due to a engine issue


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

clarky_gtt said:


> newish one of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol in front of a chinese supermarket


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

restaurant :chuckle:


----------



## jmcgtr (Mar 9, 2011)

ive supplied a few over the years. heres some....enjoy


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

jmcgtr said:


> ive supplied a few over the years. heres some....enjoy


Stunning:bowdown1:


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

One from my recent trip


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

jasonchiu said:


> lol in front of a chinese supermarket


Better than parked outside Netto!
looking good


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Whose car is this?? Its very nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Those look like R34 Z-tune 'fenders' on a R33, is that the case? Or did they do a R33 version aswell?

Either way that's a VERY nice car


----------



## ALmansoori (Sep 9, 2011)

Very nice:bowdown1:


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## AVUS Motorsport (Jun 9, 2008)




----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

Some cracking cars here, i will throw my old car into the mix-


----------



## jmcgtr (Mar 9, 2011)

Mel HKS said:


> Whose car is this?? Its very nice!:thumbsup:




thats one of mine mate, it was sold to a customer in south africa now.

had a tomei 2.7 genises stroker engine, with apexi twin turbos, and a six speed gearbox. absolutaly stunning car , one of my favourites.
sold for 16k which was decent price considering the money spent on the car


this and the widebody one i have are two of my fave ones ive supplied


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

JMCGTR
Lucky you and wow never saw that for sale..........I would have bought that!

Here mine, too much done and never stops.


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

clarky_gtt said:


> newish one of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry about the engine issue, still a very good looking car :bowdown1:


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

Loving that Mel


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

dave_gtr said:


> Cheeky few of mine


nice car....


----------



## synistrGT-R (Oct 15, 2007)

Mel HKS, 
what rear spoiler is on your car?


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

synistrGT-R said:


> Mel HKS,
> what rear spoiler is on your car?


Hi
Its a JUN item but has been modified to incorporate a brake light. Not very common at all as it has not been copied

Bit marmite for some but I love it


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Double post!?


----------



## jmcgtr (Mar 9, 2011)

personally i think the do luch gtr mark at mgt bought is one of the best r33 gtr's ive seen as well


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

For those that are GTROC members. Remember there is a "Best R33 2011" competition running. Post up your pics in the thread, to be found in the General Skyline Chat section.


----------



## SkylinePAP (Sep 12, 2009)

*Mr Hyde's Ride*

Any body can tell me what wheels are on Mr Hyde's Ride :

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/127568-new-pictures-mr-hyde-900-beast.html

They Look MEAN!! I would like more specs on those wheels!

SkylinePAP
Haiti


----------



## RonniNielsen (Jan 14, 2011)

SkylinePAP said:


> Any body can tell me what wheels are on Mr Hyde's Ride :
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/127568-new-pictures-mr-hyde-900-beast.html
> 
> ...


STARK 18 inch wheel 10J+20

Stolen straight of the danish car gallery.

Ron


----------



## SkylinePAP (Sep 12, 2009)

Stark Wheels?? I tried to look for a website, couldn't find any. Do you know the wheels manufacturer's website? Any website where they sell those wheels? Thanks for the help!

SkylinePAP
Haiti


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Sadly my time in the Skyline world is ending and I'm preparing my car for sale, so I'll post up how it looks now, the way I always wanted it to look!!!!


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Cliff_J Ive seen pictures of your car before and I have to say it looks verry verry good.

Exactly the look I wanted to reach with my R33 before I found some paint problems and repainted the car in Sparkling Silver.

Too bad you`re selling it! Can I ask why?


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

.::TopSky::. said:


> Cliff_J Ive seen pictures of your car before and I have to say it looks verry verry good.
> 
> Exactly the look I wanted to reach with my R33 before I found some paint problems and repainted the car in Sparkling Silver.
> 
> Too bad you`re selling it! Can I ask why?


Thank you for the kind words, I'm selling with an extremely heavy heart as I just can't afford to drive it anymore, it's as simple and as sad as that


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Don't drive it then cliff. It would make a really nice ornament. You can't sell up I've enjoyed loads of your pictures and videos.


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## rumsawatti (Nov 1, 2011)

theres so many things that can make a car look nice and this thread just proves it! i mean they are all the same body style car and look how many different styles they have and how different they are from each other yet they all look great!! just goes to show you.....

PS: love the color on the above one :thumbsup:

-Rum


----------



## rumsawatti (Nov 1, 2011)

Bandit said:


> Well here's 'THE' best looking R33GTR IMO, and its all mine :chuckle:


Beautiful car! look that the wheels! what would you call those? pearlescent is it?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

A couple of old ones of mine...


----------



## rumsawatti (Nov 1, 2011)

^what a beautiful GTR!

is it legal to drive with that headlight cover? i thought both headlights must be visible?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

It's legal during daylight hours only.


----------



## rumsawatti (Nov 1, 2011)

^ i see


----------



## depalma (Jan 27, 2010)

miss my 33,

make sure u ghet a series 3 with the xenon lights


----------



## Audiophile (Sep 23, 2009)

Before:









After:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Sorry to say 

It looked so much nicer in silver


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

is that army green................


----------



## Audiophile (Sep 23, 2009)

I think silver is most produced color in R33? Nothing special about them in that sense.. I kind a like the look because of its antibling factor. 



matty32 said:


> Sorry to say
> 
> It looked so much nicer in silver


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Love the green, would like to see some more pics


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Looked much better in silver ,


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Nah the Matt green looks fantastic. Its now unique.


----------



## Audiophile (Sep 23, 2009)

I think it’s one of those colors what you either love or hate


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

Quite like that . . Not sure I should or why.
But I just do.


----------



## chang r35 (Dec 29, 2011)

same here looks well nice


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## RJT (Mar 4, 2011)

^^^^^ red, mmmm


----------



## csa (May 14, 2007)

jasonchiu said:


> this one is sick


Agreed! My fave too


----------



## Irvine (Aug 18, 2012)

That blue one looks like it wants to fight people not race!!!

Neil


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Audiophile said:


> I think it’s one of those colors what you either love or hate


I don't know if I love or hate it!!


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Putting my GTR up for sale when I'm back in the UK..... Sad times


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Mel HKS said:


> Putting my GTR up for sale when I'm back in the UK..... Sad times


I know how you feel... Good luck with the sale... Market seems pretty slow at my end


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

aferx said:


> sorry that's the only one i have it does look Very nice though


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Well this link has done it for me...was thinking of geting a R33 NOW I KNOW IT HAS TO BE A R33.. :chuckle:


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

Audiophile said:


> I think it’s one of those colors what you either love or hate


I don't know why but i really like that....

Vinyl wrap?


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

I have to admit... the more look at Audiopile's pic the more i like it.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

A couple of mine.


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

so many awesome looking skyline on this thread


----------



## BOBSKY (Mar 23, 2010)

MS33 said:


> A couple of mine.




are those wheels the nismo lm-gt2? and what size are they? looking at getting a set, but want to make sure i get the right set for my r33 gtr.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Lmgt1 18 inch!


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Jimbostir said:


> Lmgt1 18 inch!


Correct jimbo. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

I've got some in white ( that's how I know) :thumbsup:


----------



## AVUS Motorsport (Jun 9, 2008)

test this on ; )


----------



## PeterJohnsen (Jan 12, 2010)

My little project in cold Denmark 2.8HKS Step3 Engine - GReedy T517Z Turbokit


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

PeterJohnsen said:


> My little project in cold Denmark 2.8HKS Step3 Engine - GReedy T517Z Turbokit





What wheels are these?:thumbsup:


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Rota grid drift 19" 10.5j
They look nice on the car


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

synistrGT-R said:


> Couple of new pics of mine after the new paint


That is stunning... :thumbsup:


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

*Liking these recent shots*


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)




----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

try flame red matt


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

dave_gtr said:


> try flame red matt


Black, white or green at the moment Dave, not sure I like the red tbh


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Where are those front wheels?
:runaway::chuckle:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

LiamGTR said:


> Where are those front wheels?
> :runaway::chuckle:


19x10 with 295 tyres, If it wasn't for the arch extensions they'd be proud of the car and illegal...


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

matt j said:


> 19x10 with 295 tyres, If it wasn't for the arch extensions they'd be proud of the car and illegal...


Good pic...ahhh my son took this one...:chuckle:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Must be the angle of the sunlight on that other pic :chuckle: Serious question though, aren't the bits on your front bumper (cannards?), illegal?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

LiamGTR said:


> Serious question though, aren't the bits on your front bumper (cannards?), illegal?


None of the parts; spoiler or canards extend further than the wisest part of the vehicle and as such it passes the MOT every time. Had to change from the Auto Select though as they were classed as a sharp leading edge, same as the front facing tow eye,


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

well i washed my r33 gtr today and took some pics for my project thread, ive just seen this thread so thought id stick them in here aswell.


----------



## L-Oakley (Apr 25, 2009)

Very nice car Scooby Slayer but the blue volks are rather OTT


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I think that's the point ^^ Each to their own..

What tyres are on that? They look very much on the skinny side


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

to be honest they look Photoshopped...
but the car looks good and reminds me of my old r33 gtr...:clap: 
like some one said though,
everyone to there own..


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

L-Oakley said:


> Very nice car Scooby Slayer but the blue volks are rather OTT


i bought it like it and thought the same from the pics, but once i saw it in the flesh i liked them and kept them blue, i like it alot.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

LiamGTR said:


> I think that's the point ^^ Each to their own..
> 
> What tyres are on that? They look very much on the skinny side


they are pretty wide actually, 275/30/19s on all corners. all vredesteins brand new by previous owner.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

torra said:


> to be honest they look Photoshopped...
> but the car looks good and reminds me of my old r33 gtr...:clap:
> like some one said though,
> everyone to there own..


no photoshopping i literally took it out the garage, washed it and dried it and took these pics.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Sorry when I said skinny I meant profile, not width


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

LiamGTR said:


> Sorry when I said skinny I meant profile, not width



yes they are skinny mate 275/30/19, i dont know what would be normal size profile 35 or 40 maybe ?


----------



## peter33gtr (Oct 9, 2007)

*mine *

heres a few of my baby


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

scoooby slayer said:


> yes they are skinny mate 275/30/19, i dont know what would be normal size profile 35 or 40 maybe ?


I'd say normal would be 40+ unless you were actually going for the skinny look, but then again I'm not used to dealing with wheels as wide as you guys so I could be wrong:chairshot


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

matty32 said:


>


Can anyone help me with this..... I need to know the air vents on the bumper above the FMIC next to where the number plate go's.. Do them vents come out... Ie do they pop out or blotters in??? Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Venator (Feb 6, 2013)

DINGER B said:


> Can anyone help me with this..... I need to know the air vents on the bumper above the FMIC next to where the number plate go's.. Do them vents come out... Ie do they pop out or blotters in??? Thanks. :thumbsup:



Hey dude, on my GTR Ive replaced that ugly front fender, I too didnt like those vents. At first I tried taking mine out but it was a bit of a _moari-job_ so I opted to get a whole new built one from Japan (my wifes from Jpn, so we go over a couple of times a year so it helps .. oh and her cousin actually test drivers for Nissan.. can you beleive that!, went there once, was epic!)

anyway.. they do come out but best getting a new one peice or getting them filled and painted by a good company that deals in that.

Will put some pictures of my front end up soon yeah.


----------



## RJT (Mar 4, 2011)

Quick pic of mine now it's done.


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

Love it RJT has it been mapped yet


----------



## RJT (Mar 4, 2011)

No not yet mate. 
Soon i hope, just got to do a couple more bits then i can get it sorted.


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

RJT that looks awesome, really can't fault it. Great work!


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

RJT said:


> Quick pic of mine now it's done.


That looks stunning... :thumbsup: loveing the wheels.


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

Some i took last week .


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

bellissima = wonderful!!!


----------



## Wouter (Jul 30, 2011)

Some of mine


----------



## RJT (Mar 4, 2011)

I really don't know why the 33 is deemed the ugly one of the pack.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

RJT said:


> I really don't know why the 33 is deemed the ugly one of the pack.


Nor do I mate, seeing that's it looks gorgeous. :bowdown1:


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Wouter said:


> Some of mine


Beautiful car, love the wheels. :thumbsup:


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

RJT said:


> I really don't know why the 33 is deemed the ugly one of the pack.


Nope nor me. The lines are really nice and when slightly lowered look spot on - IMO. But then I don't understand why MP seems to be the favorite colour so I guess it's individual taste.


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

ian turbo said:


> Some i took last week .


Superb - what are the skirts - they look spot on


----------



## Wouter (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks MS33.

Still not sure what wheels to get next. But 2013 will be a burning fuel year, modding in the winter again i think.

Want some R35 brakes front and rear, nismo suspension arms an mooaar power


----------



## HarryW (Jul 15, 2012)

Here's one of mine from today after a good clean! She's fairly standard but she still looks the part I think!


----------



## RJT (Mar 4, 2011)

ab20000 said:


> Nope nor me. The lines are really nice and when slightly lowered look spot on - IMO. But then I don't understand why MP seems to be the favorite colour so I guess it's individual taste.


No, I don't get the obsession with mp either. Sure it's a nice colour, but the car suits solid colours, like black, white, red etc. Although silver looks nice too I suppose.


----------



## Venator (Feb 6, 2013)

RJT said:


> I really don't know why the 33 is deemed the ugly one of the pack.


Who siad that? I reckon the R33's one of the best looking GTR's!


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

ab20000 said:


> Superb - what are the skirts - they look spot on


Hi sorry there Abflug.

I bought them as i know there isn't many skylines with them.


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

HarryW said:


> Here's one of mine from today after a good clean! She's fairly standard but she still looks the part I think!


Your 33 looks spot on mate.. :thumbsup: Very nice.... Love the wheels.


----------



## SkylinePAP (Sep 12, 2009)

Here's a pic of mine, only Skyline GTR in Haiti.










SkylinePAP
Haiti
www.gazkole.com


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Well done Mike, it looks great. It has a good posture/stance


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


>


Has the arches been widened


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

JTJUDGE said:


> Has the arches been widened


Cheers mate, yeah 60mm each side at the rear and 20mm at the front


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> Cheers mate, yeah 60mm each side at the rear and 20mm at the front




I wish I did that instead of just rebuilding the metal back and then adding the extension. I missed a trick there


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

JTJUDGE said:


> looks perfect and the rear boot lip works


Thank you :bowdown1:

I didn't want to go mad with it, just show off its natural lines a little more.

The fuel filler was my main area of concern - it had to look factory! and after a lo of work, it does.

There are a few marmite bits on it and apart from wanting a set of 19's in the correct offset, the car is as I wanted (albeit going back in for a few body shop bits once its out of Rons)


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

MIKEGTR get some more pics up mate. Last time i remember you updated your thread saying your car was going in for body work but never got to see the results

From the above pics it looks gorgeous


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Just seen the pics few pages back . WOW!!


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

samgtr said:


> Just seen the pics few pages back . WOW!!


Most kind :bowdown1:


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


>


Is it legal to put the reg up there


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

JTJUDGE said:


> Is it legal to put the reg up there


Probably not, but it's correct font, correctly spaced and on a reflective background - it's more of a crime to spoil the front bumper lol


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


>


I'm going to do that then say you told me it was ok


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

JTJUDGE said:


> I'm going to do that then say you told me it was ok


Let me know how u get on with that lol


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

R1 Nismo's car was te best 33 I have ever seen anywhere.
Sadly he sold it in 2006 so I can't get any images up from his old threads-maybe a mod can help?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

TREG said:


> R1 Nismo's car was te best 33 I have ever seen anywhere.
> Sadly he sold it in 2006 so I can't get any images up from his old threads-maybe a mod can help?


is yoo blind http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/65792-r1-nismo-r33gtr-vspec.html


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

MIKEGTR said:


>


I quite like that.....Need to get me another 33 quick time! A special one!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> is yoo blind http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/65792-r1-nismo-r33gtr-vspec.html




Who said that?


Yoooo to you as well!

The threads I found I couldn't see the images:chuckle:


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Mel HKS said:


> I quite like that.....Need to get me another 33 quick time! A special one!


Once you get yours sorted and I get mines sorted we'll switch


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

JTJUDGE said:


> Once you get yours sorted and I get mines sorted we'll switch


Haha

Yes I remember .... We did say that didnt we!
Hows yours coming along?


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Mel HKS said:


> Haha
> 
> Yes I remember .... We did say that didnt we!
> Hows yours coming along?


Had the gearbox inspected and it turns out my gearbox is fine. All syncros are fine. The problem is air in the system blocking pressure to the clutch plate and incorrect oil. Maybe a new pressure plate as well. It will still be Jan before it gets sorted though. Interior will be done in Feb


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Ah glad it wasnt a bigger problem, can always be worse. Looks like its coming together nicely.!!
Still love my R33's


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

MIKEGTR said:


>


Hi, what bonnet do you have on yours?

Is it a KnightRacer Z-tune styled one?

Cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## Smartdj (Nov 3, 2012)

pround 33 owner here :chuckle:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

amervyn123 said:


> Hi, what bonnet do you have on yours?
> 
> Is it a KnightRacer Z-tune styled one?
> 
> Cheers :thumbsup:


Indeed it is


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Wow.... NOW THAT IS STUNNING, :thumbsup:


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

MIKEGTR said:


> Indeed it is


oh, nice 

Have you had it long? Just thinking about getting one myself from them and wondering how the bonnet is holding up, in terms of the finish and fitment..?

thanks


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

amervyn123 said:


> oh, nice
> 
> Have you had it long? Just thinking about getting one myself from them and wondering how the bonnet is holding up, in terms of the finish and fitment..?
> 
> thanks


Fitment is poor and no matter how much you adjust it, it won't fit correctly, but at the end of the day its an aftermarket carbon bonnet for £600 that looks nice, even if the lines aren't factory - can't comment on how the £2k bonnets fit but it might be a case of getting what you pay for


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

MIKEGTR said:


> Fitment is poor and no matter how much you adjust it, it won't fit correctly, but at the end of the day its an aftermarket carbon bonnet for £600 that looks nice, even if the lines aren't factory - can't comment on how the £2k bonnets fit but it might be a case of getting what you pay for




Hi Mike, was your the hybrid carbon type? I guess each comes out different but the one I had on my 33 fitted perfectly. 

Albeit mine was one of the first with it on (could have been different quality) and its lasted well too but it never slept outside


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Mel HKS said:


> Hi Mike, was your the hybrid carbon type? I guess each comes out different but the one I had on my 33 fitted perfectly.
> 
> Albeit mine was one of the first with it on (could have been different quality) and its lasted well too but it never slept outside
> View attachment 62465


Yeah thats the one.

Don't get me wrong it fits, its just the lines aren't factory quality


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

Mel HKS said:


> View attachment 62481


That looks lovely are the wheels 10.5x18?


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

David said:


> That looks lovely are the wheels 10.5x18?


Cheers... was a labour of love

They're 19x9.5


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Mel HKS said:


> View attachment 62481


Mine fits pretty much as that one does


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

Smartdj,

What wheels do you have on your car? I like the dish on them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Mel have you got a picture from the back? I do like that spoiler!


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Here you go Jim, be good to hear if you get one as very rare but great as a lovely unique look


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Nice number plate Mel, I hope you kept it?


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)




----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

matt j said:


> Nice number plate Mel, I hope you kept it?


Hi Matt

Hope you and car are well.

I wish I kept the car more than the plate! I sold the plate for £3500 plus another plate my way that should be worth approx £1k but no interest in it yet really.
V12 SLH

Did you keep P3 or was it P2?


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice mel :thumbsup: 
Mikey I like what you've done with the lmgt1s.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

P3 was rocket ronnies plate


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Mel HKS said:


> Hope you and car are well.


Both doing well thanks mate, hope you're well too.



Mel HKS said:


> I wish I kept the car more than the plate! I sold the plate for £3500 plus another plate my way that should be worth approx £1k but no interest in it yet really.
> V12 SLH


It's currently for sale @ £125,000.00, something to do with a newly released supercar!



Mel HKS said:


> Did you keep P3 or was it P2?


P3, Solicitor is having to take matters to court to secure it's return.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Jimbostir said:


> Nice mel :thumbsup:
> Mikey I like what you've done with the lmgt1s.


Thanks mate we got there and we will finally get that photo of yours and barney together 

Mikey


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

A recent one of mine


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Mikeydinho said:


> Thanks mate we got there and we will finally get that photo of yours and barney together
> 
> Mikey


Definatley mate! It'll be the best picture in this thread!


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Sometimes just a peak is enough, like suspenders


----------



## SkylineR32GT-R (Aug 19, 2010)

wow


----------



## KING (Jul 10, 2002)

*My R33 back in 2005*


----------



## GTS20s (Oct 7, 2008)

My 98 spec 3 GTR


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Wheres the petrol flap?


----------



## nismo4342 (Oct 1, 2010)

NICE PIC


----------



## GTS20s (Oct 7, 2008)

Jimbostir said:


> Wheres the petrol flap?


Haha I was hoping no one would notice...

It was off getting sprayed as it had a small scratch on it.


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

Nice. Looks just right.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

GTS20s said:


> Haha I was hoping no one would notice...
> 
> It was off getting sprayed as it had a small scratch on it.


You can't get away with things like that on here!!! Youl just have to post up another picture!!


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Some more


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

JTJUDGE said:


> Sometimes just a peak is enough, like suspenders


very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

KING said:


> View attachment 63585


looks almost like mine! :clap:


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Some nice looking 33's in here, I don't think there is a winner because each one has its differences and is unique in it's own way


----------



## GTS20s (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## GTS20s (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## GTS20s (Oct 7, 2008)

When the car was standard


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

Here is mine


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Mine here, sorry about the lot pics.

MNP single turbo money pit, not really seen the light of day for 2 years lol










'99 series 3, wheels are now sold and is currently on axles stands awaiting a new set.


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)

TABZ said:


> Mine here, sorry about the lot pics.
> 
> MNP single turbo money pit, not really seen the light of day for 2 years lol
> 
> ...


Nice wheels on the 33 :chuckle:


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Agreed Bob, some lucky bugger now owns them lol.

Don't forget to put a pic up mate.


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

TABZ said:


> Mine here, sorry about the lot pics.
> 
> MNP single turbo money pit, not really seen the light of day for 2 years lol


Nice bonnet. Knight Racer item?


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Dan ep3 turbo said:


> Here is mine
> 
> View attachment 65402


Outside Hayes dynotech. Of you pass anytime have a look at what he's done to the dyno. Looks great. Hel be happy to show you!


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice cars TABZ!

Your MNP makes me want another 33, I like that classic 33 styling!!






TABZ said:


> Mine here, sorry about the lot pics.
> 
> MNP single turbo money pit, not really seen the light of day for 2 years lol
> 
> ...


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Thanks Mel, my MNP gives me nightmares.


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

TABZ said:


> Thanks Mel, my MNP gives me nightmares.


How comes? Power? Amount of money its consuming?


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Mel I can write a book about the on going issues with it.
Basically putting somebody else's wrongs, right.

Don't want to thing about the £ that has gone into it.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

davew said:


>


This is my all time favorite R33, so sad it's gone now.


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

stunning looking machine, absolutely gorgeous :bowdown1:


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

The black 33 above is simply stunning with what look like volk GTC wheels.

I see it has the do luck kit on it, did it also have the do luck rear bumper?


----------



## meathead (Sep 3, 2006)

My metal indulgence


----------



## mhhforyou (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks to scoooby slayer for his parts


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

mhhforyou said:


> Thanks to scoooby slayer for his parts


looks very mean...stunning car. 
what bonnet do you have? I like it


----------



## jonnypolish (Sep 25, 2012)

amervyn123 said:


> looks very mean...stunning car.
> what bonnet do you have? I like it


Anto you don't need another one


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

:chuckle:

true true...but I can't help it! lol


----------



## mhhforyou (Jul 12, 2012)

amervyn123 said:


> :chuckle:
> 
> true true...but I can't help it! lol


Z tune style but cant say exactly who made it. Bought the bonnet together with my car new from my importeur. Sadly he died in a accident last year.
So we will never know. 

But fits perfect.


----------



## roy8532 (Mar 22, 2015)

Dam awesome looking cars


----------



## Tomak (Dec 1, 2013)

Hello,

Where i can buy this vented hood? PLese PM me with the link...




Fuggles said:


> ooh that's mine!
> 
> Here are some more
> 
> ...


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Tomak said:


> Hello,
> 
> Where i can buy this vented hood? PLese PM me with the link...


Top Secret.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

mhhforyou said:


> Thanks to scoooby slayer for his parts


Damn love that...which splitter is that? Auto Select?


----------



## mhhforyou (Jul 12, 2012)

bkvj said:


> Damn love that...which splitter is that? Auto Select?


Its the Abflug diffuser.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

mhhforyou said:


> Its the Abflug diffuser.


thanks. Very nice design that diffuser!


----------



## JamieJC666 (Oct 26, 2008)

Here is mine, really like this pic.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm not very good where it comes to taking pictures of cars and other stuff but I am quite pleased with the result of these two pictures that I took last weekend...





My Skyline was quite dusty/dirty at that time but it doesn't seem to effect the refections in the cars bodywork!


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)




----------

